
What is higher level: IT manager and IT leader, and what are job titles of both? - seiitaishogun
What is higher level: IT manager &amp; IT leader, and what are job titles of both?
======
gregjor
Both are below IT Commodore, which reports to the IT King, below IT Emperor.

Seriously, titles have little to do with hierarchy or job duties, and vary
wildly across organizations. In an industry that employs ninjas and rockstars
why would you expect standard titles that mean anything?

